# Unwanted sounds from the roof (Squeak and Rattle Repair Kit)



## TheEosgirl (Oct 2, 2006)

*Cracking sounds from the roof*

So just wondering if anyone else is having this problem, but I just noticed yesterday that there is a continual kind of cracking sound coming from the sunroof area whenever the car is in motion. It's not super loud but whenever there are any slight bumps in the road, it sounds like something is pressing against something else... obviously this shouldn't be happening in a week old car!


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Cracking sounds from the roof (TheEosgirl)*

Is it at the front of the roof? In the middle? I heard it also. It's not very loud but I can hear it. I think it's where the winddeflector touches the sunroof.


----------



## TheEosgirl (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Cracking sounds from the roof (bjorngra)*

I think it is toward's the front of the roof where the wind deflector touch the sunroof. If I have the radio on I can't hear it, but if it is off, it is quite noticable. I just find it weird that it just started all of a sudden and doesn't exactly scream quality craftmanship, I guess I'll call the dealer and see what they can do.


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Cracking sounds from the roof (TheEosgirl)*

Ok, will you post here what the dealer said? Do you have white spots on the rubber seals?


----------



## TheEosgirl (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Cracking sounds from the roof (bjorngra)*

Yeah, I'm going to stop by the dealer tomorrow and see what they say, because I'm also having issues with the windsheild wipers, in that they are extremely loud and seem to stick. I also want to know if I can turn off the rain sensor because even when I put it on the least sensitive setting, it goes too fast when it rains.
Thankfully I haven't had any issues with the rubber seals, although I haven't examined them recently because it's been raining and haven't had the top down is awhile. I'll post what the dealer has to say tomorrow... kind of getting worried that all these gliches are appearing, lol.


----------



## Xris (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Cracking sounds from the roof (TheEosgirl)*

I had the same problem with my sunroof. After the application of G 052 172 Á1 (that VW recommends for the seals) the cracking sounds stopped. However, I must admit that the roof in general is not at all quiet...


_Modified by Xris at 1:23 AM 10-9-2006_


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Cracking sounds from the roof (Xris)*

Xris, is that G 052... working? Are the white spots gone?


----------



## TheEosgirl (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Cracking sounds from the roof (Xris)*

Would VW dealers carry the G 052 172 Á1 ? The Eos is fairly new to the Northwest dealers so I wonder if they'd even know what I'm complaining about regarding the loud roof, especially since the cracking sounds start after the car is used, and not during the test drives.


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Cracking sounds from the roof (TheEosgirl)*

I thought the G 052 172 Á1 is to maintain the rubber seals. Thats not for the cracking sound
of the sunroof!


----------



## TheEosgirl (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Cracking sounds from the roof (bjorngra)*

Hmm, well I think that the cracking sounds must be somewhat related to the seals. This morning I noticed that the cracking sound is also coming from the seals on the top of the door on the my driver's side. Maybe the pressure of the top pushing on the seals is making noise? I'll be going to the dealer in a few hours after class to see what they have to say.


----------



## Xris (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Cracking sounds from the roof (TheEosgirl)*

G 052 172 A1 is meant for maintaining the rubber seals, that's correct. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif As a matter of fact, VW describes it as a *rubber's lubricant*. So in a sense it moisturizes the rubbers and make them look and feel *slippery*. When the rubber seals get dry, you will start hearing those cracking noises you mention. Those noises are a result of a kind-of "loose surface" moving against a dry seal (I hope this description makes sense...)
Prior to my EOS, I had another hard top cabrio (Renault Megane CC) and I had faced the exact same problem. When I used to take my car to the service, they always addressed the problem with rubber lubricants and the noises stopped instantly.
As far as the white spots are concerned, I could not tell as there aren't any spots on my seals. Yet at least...










_Modified by Xris at 1:27 PM 10-9-2006_


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Cracking sounds from the roof (Xris)*

Is this something we can ask our service dept to do during our oil changes or whatever as part of a warranty request/regular service maintenance?


----------



## Xris (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Cracking sounds from the roof (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_Is this something we can ask our service dept to do during our oil changes or whatever as part of a warranty request/regular service maintenance?

Of course.


----------



## r1rujetta (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: Cracking sounds from the roof (TheEosgirl)*

A cheap way to take the noise away is to use a little baby powder on the seals until you get the lube.


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Cracking sounds from the roof (Xris)*

Got a reaction from the dealer today. In a few weeks there comes a product on the market with the following artikelnumber: G052172A2
I let you people know when I have it and of it works also for the white spots.
Bjorn


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Cracking sounds from the roof (bjorngra)*

This conversation is rapidly heading back to the exceedingly comprehensive information I posted a month ago. 
I covered all 3 VW supplied Krytox part numbers, including G 052 172.A2 in the writeup, its in the second paragraph.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2819603 
If you get some of the spray-on Krytox (G 052 172 A2), post a picture and I'll update my thread.



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 11:05 AM 10-11-2006_


----------



## nette (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Cracking sounds from the roof (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Thanks for being on top of this.. 
I'm the one the that posted the dealer wanted $95.00 for the lubricant. I didn't buy it yet.... my Eos is garaged in California and I am waiting for the Eos black floor mats I ordered to cover up my beige carpet.
The seal on the left side, sunroof seems to be "pinched"
anyone else have this problem???


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Cracking sounds from the roof (nette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nette* »_The seal on the left side, sunroof seems to be "pinched"
anyone else have this problem???

Don't know if it's exactly the same as what you're seeing, but the last post in this thread talks about a similar problem. The poster had the seal replaced by his dealer:

_Quote, originally posted by *andrewLI* »_The seal that was replaced is exactly the one I thought it was. The wind-deflector which, when in the "down" position, pivots left and right, "pinched" the rubber drainage gasket long enough (while the moonroof was closed on it for a long period of time) for it to permanently mold itself that way. 
The first attempt to fix it by heating it to re-form it didn't work. It has since been replaced and when we picked it up tonight, the new one looked nice and firm. They say the car passed all the water and wind tests after the replacement of the seal.


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Cracking sounds from the roof (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I got the G052 172.A2 for FREE. Tomorrow I will go to my dealer. And I wil post a picture
of the product.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Cracking sounds from the roof (bjorngra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bjorngra* »_I got the G052 172.A2 for FREE. Tomorrow I will go to my dealer. And I wil post a picture
of the product. 


Please do. Try to post several pictures so I can see the contents.


----------



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

should we use the lubricant as well as on the window/door/roof seal? the part where the window and roof seal.... (would this possibly allow the window easier exit/entry when moving up and down when you open/close the door..and perhaps eliminate as well the window gremlins?
just a thought... :-D
I'm having the dealer throw it in at delivery...not paying extra for something that keeps my replacement VW working/sounding fine. $95 is ridiculous for that in my book... but that's just me.
can we use any rubber lubricant?


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (passat06boi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat06boi* »_should we use the lubricant as well as on the window/door/roof seal? 
can we use any rubber lubricant?

This Krytox that many automakers resell as "weatherstrip lubricant" is often used as a lubricant for needle and roller bearings, or anything else where lubricant breakdown/evaporation/bond strength is a concern. You can use Krytox to "oil" your door hinges, or a bicycle chain (there already is Krytox chain lube sold), gears in a power window or wiper motor, or anything else you want to protect better than petroleum based oils or greases can, so when you buy Krytox, you will find other applications for it outside of weatherstrip protectant. Use as a dressing/protectant is a secondary application anyway. What makes Krytox so good is that its inert and nonreactive so it does not act as a solvent like petroleum lubricants can....so it shouldn't soften rubber or cause paint to come off. 
So...my opinion is, put Krytox over all the weatherstrip. Trunk, hood, doors. And don't use any "susbtitute" rubber dressings, not when the liquid Krytox is $33 at gmpartsdirect.com or the grease is $29. I updated the Krytox post last week so you might want to recheck it.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2819603 








"Krytox" on the label twice.




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 8:10 PM 10-19-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Cracking sounds from the roof (TheEosgirl)*

Volkswagen of America supplies all of its dealers with a 'Squeak and Rattle Repair Kit' that is an absolute goldmine of little specialty products to solve squeaks and rattles.
In the case of the roof rattle reported by The Eos Girl, solving the problem will require a bit of teamwork between the owner and the technician at the dealership. The owner will need to pinpoint where (more or less) the rattle is coming from, and also to find a road surface reasonably close to the dealership where the rattle can be provoked, for the purpose of demonstrating it to the technician during a test drive.
Once the technician has observed the rattle, he or she can then choose the appropriate fabric or plastic or foam item from the 'Squeak and Rattle Repair Kit' to apply to the affected area to eliminate the unwanted noise.
In some (fairly uncommon) cases, where the noise is coming from a hinge point, a lubricant will be needed to solve the problem. In general, though, it's most desirable to solve the problem with a component from the 'Squeak and Rattle Repair Kit', because this provides a long-term fix that will not dry out or wash off during cleaning.
Michael
*VW Squeak and Rattle Repair Kit*(every dealer has one)


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

*Archival Note:* related discussion - Maintaing Eos top seals/weatherstrip with DuPont Krytox Lubricant


----------



## Xris (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

The manual states clearly that *no silicon based lubricant must be applied on the seals.*


----------



## Erick_NL (Mar 30, 2006)

Dutch dealer say: use only Kryton!!!!!!!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Xris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xris* »_The manual states clearly that *no silicon based lubricant must be applied on the seals.*


Ooops - guess that rules out the VW lubricant that I posted the photo of before...








I have corrected the text in my post above.
Michael


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Yesterday I got the VW Lubricant from my dealer. Just made a picture of it. 
I got it for FREE. It's guarantee they said.


----------

